# Green Tree Python as second snake?



## zacattack (Sep 8, 2007)

I've got a Ball python right now, i've had him for about 6 months for so..maybe a little longer...

I was at the exotic pet store today and saw a green tree pyton and fell in love..that snake was beautiful (so was the price, $400) 

are these snakes hard to maintain compared to my BP? What's different in the maintance? I really want to learn more about them before dropping that much money on one...they also had a red one..i forget what he was..but he was $350 and he was just as beautiful


----------



## Okitasoshi (Sep 8, 2007)

GTP requires a lot of humidity so that they can molt properly, but don't leave the humidity high for long periods of time, or they can develop bacterial problems.

that's pretty much about it, try and find a caresheet online I would search for you, but I'm lazy.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 8, 2007)

zacattack said:


> I've got a Ball python right now, i've had him for about 6 months for so..maybe a little longer...
> 
> I was at the exotic pet store today and saw a green tree pyton and fell in love..that snake was beautiful (so was the price, $400)
> 
> are these snakes hard to maintain compared to my BP? What's different in the maintance? I really want to learn more about them before dropping that much money on one...they also had a red one..i forget what he was..but he was $350 and he was just as beautiful


There is a world of difference between GTP's and Ball Pythons!  GTP's require a lot of humidity, but also a lot of ventilation, otherwise they develope serious skin problems and fungal and bacterial infections.  They are also arboreals, which means that they have to have a climbing/perching limb and a verticle enclosure.  Temperament can vary a great deal, but in general, they are not considered ideal snakes for handling, as they tend to be much more high-strung and nervous and therefore more likely to bite.  If you have never been bitten by a large arboreal boid, like a GTP or its New World counterpart, the Emerald Tree Boa, you don't know what you're missing.  These snakes have humongous fangs, not just in front, but in both upper and lower jaws and throughout their mouths, since in the wild, their main prey is birds, which they often snag out of mid-air, and those long, backwards-pointing daggers are useful for penetrating feathers.  If the snake in question at the pet shop is a WC specimen, you can just about guarantee to be bitten, though captive-bred animals are often calmer, somewhat.  If the red one is a GTP, and it's a youngster, don't get too attached to that color.  It'll change to green.  Neonates can be either red or bright yellow, but both wind up changing to green.  I myself have kept snakes since I was a little kid(and we won't get into how long ago THAT was), and I've kept a GTP or two, but found their upkeep and maintainance to be more than even I, a very experienced snake keeper, was able to handle.  I guess if those were the only snakes I had, it wouldn't have been so difficult, but with multiple species of both boids and "typical" snakes, it just seemed like quite a lot for snakes that I couldn't really hold, but just look at.  I'm sure that there are those keepers with different opinions and experiences from mine, but I'd still consider those snakes to be for advanced/experienced snake keepers.

pitbulllady


----------



## Nivek (Sep 8, 2007)

If you do decide to get one, I definitely recommend getting a juvenile/adult. The babies are unforgiving to care mistakes and will grow ill fast if you aren't very diligent with their care. Diligence is the most important part. If you're willing to put all the extra work into it, and do the necessary research, then go for it. Even a juvenile will be a hassle though. I got one that was about 3' long for my first chondro, and this is the setup I kept it in.


24x24x24 (I believe) Exoterra, with baked cypress mulch as substrate, because it retained humidity well and doesn't mold easy. I kept a 60w night glo bulb on one half of the enclosure to provide heat. I had 2 perches in the enclosure, and a large water dish. I kept a moist wash cloth on one half of the screen, also to help with humidity. I misted the enclosure pretty good once a day when he was in shed, once every other day otherwise. Mist the hell out of it when you do it every 2 days. Also, they are a bit different as far as feeding goes. Like your ball python that can take out pretty decent size prey, the chondros need smaller food items. If you feed them too often, or too big of a mouse it can cause some pretty significant medical issues. This isn't any kind of scientific method, but I always tried to feed them something about the size of it's head once every 10 days.

On a side note...It may not turn solid green, hehe. Depending on locale, or luck even, it can retain a great deal of yellow, or even get some blue to it. If it's in a shop, it is almost definitely a Biak locale, I'd say...They do usually turn 90% green, but they retain some yellow generally, and if you are wicked lucky, they can retain more yellow, but that's not very common.

I probably left some things out, but it's 5 AM, and I'm so very tired...Oh! Never under any circumstances by a WC or "Farmed" chondro! You will definitely regret it. It's even riskier than buying your average WC reptile. WC Chondros and emerald tree boas are so difficult, even for experts, and to be honest...If a store has one for 350-400, especially showing adult colors, I'd drop a 90% bet that it's WC or farmed.


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with everything above...you should definatly have several solid snake years under your belt before keeping a GTP. Maybe try a carpet python, they're related to GTPs, are interesting in there own way, and are definatly more of an intermediate species. ~ Rex


----------



## zacattack (Sep 8, 2007)

Well they sound like a big pain in the butt, maybe i'll hold off for a while. I also really like the RTB they had in there, are those better for a 'newbie' to the snake world?


----------



## ErikH (Sep 8, 2007)

Why not try a carpet python?  The juvies are a bit nippy, but with a little patience and handling, they tame down and make beautiful pets.


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 8, 2007)

> Why not try a carpet python? The juvies are a bit nippy, but with a little patience and handling, they tame down and make beautiful pets.


 My thoughts exactaly, heres a site with a great care sheet www.acreptiles.com ~ Rex


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 8, 2007)

zacattack said:


> I also really like the RTB they had in there, are those better for a 'newbie' to the snake world?





pitbulllady said:


> If the red one is a GTP, and it's a youngster, don't get too attached to that color.  It'll change to green.  Neonates can be either red or bright yellow, but both wind up changing to green.


Unless I missed something, you missed this part.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 8, 2007)

RTBs (im assuming Boa Constrictor Imperator) are great snakes as a second snake, they can grow large but are usually very docile and not too hard to take care of.  I would stay away from Boa Constrictor Constrictor, which tend to grow a bit larger and are also a little less forgiving with husbandry errors.

A Male BCI usually only gets 5-6' in size, though they can get up to 9'+.  Females usually hit the 7-8 maybe 9' mark and could possibly get up to 12'+.  So if you want one just know they can grow large, but usually are great snakes.  Of all the snakes I have ever kept, over the past 13 years, boas have been the calmest and my favorite still to date.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 8, 2007)

Haha whups, I read that "B" as a "P" and thought he meant the red gtp.  I need to go to bed.


----------



## zacattack (Sep 9, 2007)

ErikH said:


> Why not try a carpet python?  The juvies are a bit nippy, but with a little patience and handling, they tame down and make beautiful pets.


probably because i had never heard os a carpet python 

but upon google searching them, that is a truly beautiful snake and is def a contender for my next pet, thanks! 



Midnightrdr456 said:


> RTBs (im assuming Boa Constrictor Imperator) are great snakes as a second snake, they can grow large but are usually very docile and not too hard to take care of.  I would stay away from Boa Constrictor Constrictor, which tend to grow a bit larger and are also a little less forgiving with husbandry errors.
> 
> A Male BCI usually only gets 5-6' in size, though they can get up to 9'+.  Females usually hit the 7-8 maybe 9' mark and could possibly get up to 12'+.  So if you want one just know they can grow large, but usually are great snakes.  Of all the snakes I have ever kept, over the past 13 years, boas have been the calmest and my favorite still to date.



cool, thanks for all the info....i'll keep all this in mind when i make my finally decisions 


thank you everyone!


----------



## ErikH (Sep 9, 2007)

Just one more word of warning:  BCI's (red-tailed boas) can carry Boid Inclusive Body Disease, a virus that can kill your ball python.  If you opt for the boa, do not keep it in the same room with the ball, and wash your hands and change clothing after before doing any cage maintenance for the ball after handling the boa.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 9, 2007)

Isnt that something that can usually be avoided by purchasing from reputable breeders?  I was told that, but I could be mistaken there.


----------



## ErikH (Sep 9, 2007)

In theory, yes, but strict quarantine procedures should be followed when introducing any snake into your collection.  Also, keep in mind that a boa does not have to show any symptoms to pass along IBD to your python.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah i always keep new snakes separate from my collection when i first get them.  Good to know about the IBD though, thanks.


----------



## zacattack (Sep 10, 2007)

don't keep it in the same room period or just not at first?


----------



## ErikH (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a judgement call.  I do know a guy who will not keep boas and pythons in the same room, period.  He does cage maintenance on separate days and everything.


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Sep 10, 2007)

ok well alot of people already have given you some good advise about this topic so i'll keep it short, I currently have 6 GTP's (chondros) they are nothing like a Ball python, if you are truely serious about getting one i strongly suggest reading The More Complete Chondro by Geg Maxwell you can purchase his book from his website at www.finrgtps.com, this book answers every question you have and I honestly do belive that everyone who is even thinking about getting a Chondro should make this book a mandatory read, also as said above getting a ESTABLISHED juvie, or a adult/ sub adult is the best way to go for your first Chondro also it may  cost a lil more money but i highly recomend buying from a breeder due to the fact that ones in pet stores like the one you saw is almost always a WC or farm breed, there are alot of good breeders out there i've purchased quite a few from Rico Walder a great guy his web site is www.signaleherp.com. ok well hope this helps some.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 10, 2007)

is that picture one of your personal specimens, beautiful shot.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 10, 2007)

Ricky ortiz said:


> ok well alot of people already have given you some good advise about this topic so i'll keep it short, I currently have 6 GTP's (chondros) they are nothing like a Ball python, if you are truely serious about getting one i strongly suggest reading The More Complete Chondro by Geg Maxwell you can purchase his book from his website at www.finrgtps.com, this book answers every question you have and I honestly do belive that everyone who is even thinking about getting a Chondro should make this book a mandatory read, also as said above getting a ESTABLISHED juvie, or a adult/ sub adult is the best way to go for your first Chondro also it may  cost a lil more money but i highly recomend buying from a breeder due to the fact that ones in pet stores like the one you saw is almost always a WC or farm breed, there are alot of good breeders out there i've purchased quite a few from Rico Walder a great guy his web site is www.signaleherp.com. ok well hope this helps some.


yes that is an excellent book,i have 3gtps,1emerald tree,excellent snakes,that book has great info and all:clap: awesome greentree you have there!


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Sep 10, 2007)

Midnightrdr456 said:


> is that picture one of your personal specimens, beautiful shot.


yes that one is my'n it took for ever to get him to sit still long enough for some good shots, and thanks for the compliments:worship:


----------



## Okitasoshi (Sep 13, 2007)

here's a pic of mine, although it's about to shed and I suck at taking pics. I like his eyes though cause they remind me of Sauron's eyes from the lord of the rings.


EDIT: Wamena locality male.


----------

